# PLant help please Philodendron Burle marx



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Philodendron Burle marx and Philodendron Silver blue 
I just recieved a couple of these plants froma fellow board member. What would be the best way to seperate them so I can put some in each tank? or what is the best way to root cuttings of them?
Did either of those questions make sense? I hope so. Sorry still early for me and Im drugged on cold medicine


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

You can node cuttings. Just cut a bit further down from the node you wish to remove and place that in whatever viv. Thats it.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Couple more notes... the more nodes on the cutting, the better/faster it gets established. Usual rule is 4 nodes to a cutting for a healthy cutting. If you've not got much, I'd propagate it and take cuttings later to add to a new tank.

Best way to root them is to just sit them *on top* of whatever substrate you want them to grow on. People tend to "plant" cuttings, and this will often cause rotting of the stem in the substrate and can destroy the cutting. I prefer sphagnum moss to get them established on as it will be moist without holding too much moisture against the plant.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

KeroKero said:


> Couple more notes...* the more nodes on the cutting, the better/faster it gets established. *Usual rule is 4 nodes to a cutting for a healthy cutting. If you've not got much, I'd propagate it and take cuttings later to add to a new tank.
> 
> Best way to root them is to just sit them *on top* of whatever substrate you want them to grow on. People tend to "plant" cuttings, and this will often cause rotting of the stem in the substrate and can destroy the cutting. I prefer sphagnum moss to get them established on as it will be moist without holding too much moisture against the plant.


Not to step on toes, but that is just not true. As a matter of fact, Herman Engleman (Exotic Angle Plants) propagates all their hanging baskets from single node cuttings. Their baskets are ready to sell in 18 weeks.

From what I've learned, the more nodes a cutting has, the more stress it puts on the soon-to-develop root system as that roots system has to provide nutrient for all that plant material. The less there is, the less stress on the roots which will yield a stronger plant later on and reduce risk of the cutting dying. Also if you think of it this way, each node potentially has the ability to grow a whole other plant so you will waste plant material with larger cuttings.

I do agree with the resting on top in a viv. Thats much better than planting b/c they will rot.

I know I sound like a smart ass and I'm sorry. I just thought I'd share some stuff I've learned in the past year from visits to nurseries and experimentation.


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

Is the node horse dead yet? My whack (which is mostly agreeing):

A single node is fine with a tip cutting. 
At least two nodes per section from closer to roots work best for me. Bald leafless sections are ok. 
I dust the back nodes with Rootone, just in case it might help.
Pin it firmly onto spaghnum so it can't wobble when I poke or pick it up to see what's happening.

Baggie hat or other cover for constant humidity. 

When my starter plant is stingy, I make a single-node cutting from every growing tip. This stimulates more growing tips from the main plant, and gets the most new plantlets fastest, ready to adapt and grow into media of choice.


----------

